# AMD users how high can you get your HT speed



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

How high can you get your HT speed? Give a CPU-Z SS or link. Give socket type, chipset,volts, chipset cooling...

I will start...
1596 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Chip-set N-force 430/Geforce 6100
chip-set cooling- stock 
Chip-set volts- stock


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets see...  the highest I have gone is 5 x 270 which is...  1350...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2007)

whats a HT?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 20, 2007)

Stupid intel users...


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 20, 2007)

i can hit 1200 before bad things start happening


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> whats a HT?



Hypertransport.  Much better than Intel's FSB tech.  It's serial based.  At any rate reason why he's asking is because the rated HT speeds usually don't exceed 1000 mhz when overclocking for stability reasons.  HT will become unstable, and I guess he wants to know the max.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a contest in which you go as high as you can and see if you can boot!


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2007)

I feel a cpu-z pic isn't nescessare as I pretty much run mine at 1050MHz. 13x210FSB for 2730MHz.


----------



## bim27142 (Sep 20, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Stupid intel users...



c'mon don't be harsh man...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

What are the Intel users doing here?


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What are the Intel users doing here?



I was explaining what HTT is.  At any rate...I have an AMD before HTT


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks...but i was talking more about IRA. Also would anyone like to comment on my HT overclock?


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks...but i was talking more about IRA. Also would anyone like to comment on my HT overclock?



Ohh, lol.  Btw...from what I see...your HTT is very nice....570mhz above stock at stock volts.  Any noticeable performance gains?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2007)

im hurt p_o_s


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

no i didn't notice any. Maybe i should set it back to that speed again so i can run super PI to see how it does. I will post back in a few with stockish HT and overclocked.I will try to get about same CPU speed.


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2007)

If you overvolt the HT link can you get it higher than normal? Mine gets unstable around 1100. I believe the voltage is 1.2


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to let you Intel users know, Intel's upcoming processors will finally have an on-chip memory controller and HTT.  Though Intel calls it something else.


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

hat said:


> If you overvolt the HT link can you get it higher than normal? Mine gets unstable around 1100. I believe the voltage is 1.2



Yes you can!  I would check around to see what others with your board have gotten first though.  Or, just do it a little at a time and make sure your nb / sb temps are good.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

erocker said:


> Just to let you Intel users know, Intel's upcoming processors will finally have an on-chip memory controller and HTT.  Though Intel calls it something else.



CSI and Nehlam will debut with it, however it's most likely there will be two versions, one with CSI and on-chip memory controller, and one with the fsb approach.  Well at least from what I read anyways.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

I am back my stockish and overclocked super PI 
stock-ish 




overclocked


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

also keep in mind the ram speed.


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you overclock CSI?


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Intel refrained from adding the controller to thier core 2's probablly because of heat issues.  The smaller die-shrink probablly solves that problem.  Also won't have to worry about gynormous NB cooling anymore.


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2007)

hat said:


> How do you overclock CSI?



What or who is CSI?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2007)

erocker said:


> Just to let you Intel users know, Intel's upcoming processors will finally have an on-chip memory controller and HTT.  Though Intel calls it something else.



fo rly?


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

@pos: Holy SHIT that's alot of difference.  Oh ram...hmm now idk...if you get the chance you should try playing with ram dividers and just run the HTT at that divider to keep the ram stock.  But that's still a good comparison.  I'm surprised my laptop can beat your system when yours is at 2.5 ghz.

@hat: overclocking csi: Probably going to be like overclocking HTT

@erocker: i don't think so...I think that it's just it wasn't ready and they wanted a cpu that could work with LGA 775 since they had Bad Axe ready to go.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> @pos: Holy SHIT that's alot of difference.  Oh ram...hmm now idk...if you get the chance you should try playing with ram dividers and just run the HTT at that divider to keep the ram stock.  But that's still a good comparison.  I'm surprised my laptop can beat your system when yours is at 2.5 ghz.
> 
> @hat: overclocking csi: Probably going to be like overclocking HTT
> 
> @erocker: i don't think so...I think that it's just it wasn't ready and they wanted a cpu that could work with LGA 775 since they had Bad Axe ready to go.


What does your laptop get also what is CPU and ram? Keep in mind i am running my ram way underclocked so i know it won't hold me back.


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 20, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> What does your laptop get also what is CPU and ram? Keep in mind i am running my ram way underclocked so i know it won't hold me back.



27 sec flat was my best.  It's in the super pi 1 million database somewhere.  2.0 ghz c2d on a 667 mhz fsb with 4mb of cache.  553 mhz ram at 4-4-4-12 I think.  So my ram is pretty bad as far as ram goes.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 20, 2007)

mines at 9 mutli 990 htt and running at 2.8 ghz with 4x <G>


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> 27 sec flat was my best.  It's in the super pi 1 million database somewhere.  2.0 ghz c2d on a 667 mhz fsb with 4mb of cache.  553 mhz ram at 4-4-4-12 I think.  So my ram is pretty bad as far as ram goes.



damn i can't get better than 31s +/- with my ram at 1000mhz 4-4-4-12 and CPU at 2.8ghz.  maybe i need to get a better CPU but i think i will wait till i get water cooling.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> mines at 9 mutli 990 htt and running at 2.8 ghz with 4x <G>



I think you could run it higher if you wanted but that is a good speed.not overclocked and not too much of an underclock.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2007)

my ht link is currently at 1243 and totally stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

I went for 1600 and it was fine than i set it to 1610 and BSOD.  1550 is stable for me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2007)

i could try to get it higher i suppose but i just tore my hair out trying to get 3ghz this last week so i kinda want to enjoy it for a bit i can get it at 3 with htt at 950 but i upped the divider to 4x because i Ov my NB and you know i may not see a diff but more mhz any ware must mean more preformance someware so w/e


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2007)

thats with a s754 on a POS mobo that does absulutly nothing as far as bus locks go 

here is furthur proof
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=178119

thats 1036 up form 800mhz stock  not bad for any s754 


oh adn as far as volts go chipset was @ 2.7v i tihnk (2.5v stock) ram 1:1 @259mhz 3-6-6-12 just so the thing had no issues i re-ran @3-4-4-8 just didnt SS it @2.85v for ram, cpu @ 1.8v REAL (1.475+20% which equals 1.77v but the mobo has a slight bump real comes out to 1.81v on voltmeter)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

that isn't bad. i only could get 1200mhz on my Sempron 3200+ (AM2) or as you called it before the super clocked sempron.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine's currently at 1250.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

here is a hint... lower your ram speed when trying for a high HT. I set mine at 400mhz@3-3-3-8@2t to get my HT that high than after i did i set the ram to 533@4-4-4-10 and that makes it close to stock speed.


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 21, 2007)

yesterday i tried 260x10, then i forgot to change my htt to x3. it was set to x4 and it didn't booted. that is with a dfi lanparty ultra-d (1.8v)

:feels sad:


----------



## curt (Sep 21, 2007)

i havenmt rilly played with ocing that all that much i dident notis it change much for speed eather cus i tryed once benching at 1000ht an then 600 an i got pritty much the same marks 

single core cpu i tested that on hit around 1150 the one time i did try an push the htt

will be posting opteron 180 results soon


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 21, 2007)

think the max ive had is 1500htt but ill test it later  still sorting a few things to go against pos pc's 7900gs

but what are peoples motherboards topping out at my asus m2r32 mvp has done 365fsb max


----------



## mitsirfishi (Sep 22, 2007)

there and here is the after results when trying 1600


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

good shot you do kno that sys specs you spelled arctic freezer wrong correct?


----------



## mandelore (Sep 22, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> think the max ive had is 1500htt but ill test it later  still sorting a few things to go against pos pc's 7900gs
> 
> but what are peoples motherboards topping out at my asus m2r32 mvp has done 365fsb max



Ive had my Asus A8R32-MVP deluxe up to 385FSB, had to slacken the ram a fair bit tho


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

my K8M8MS has done 259fsb max though i have seen it do much higher on the later Am2 version of this chipset (same southbridge)


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2007)

This is what I run stock (non gaming apps):





This is what I used to run for gaming:





This is my new gaming setup with higher HTT!:


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is my Super PI score which corresponds to the 3rd pic above:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

anyone else


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

mitsirfishi said:


> there and here is the after results when trying 1600



damn it you got higher than me.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 22, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> damn it you got higher than me.



well i tried my best and wacked 1.5v through my northbridge and 1. something through my southbridge i was surprised how far it goes  after 1550htt it starts to get abit laggy and jurky in windows but its the maximum frequency what counts


----------



## regan1985 (Oct 22, 2007)

i read somewhere that going above the max ht doesnt result is any gain in performance?


----------



## vexen (Oct 22, 2007)

erocker said:


> Here is my Super PI score which corresponds to the 3rd pic above:


sweet, fastest i could go was 29ish seconds on my Opty 170, better stepping? or i'm just a bad overclocker...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 22, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> i read somewhere that going above the max ht doesnt result is any gain in performance?



ht speed increase does benfit but its only marginally


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2007)

its similar to oc'ing your pci-e bus


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 23, 2007)

hmmm...i like this thread....and take it as a personal challenge. Ima go AS high as i can 
I currently run it at 1230MHz....but ima go to like 320+ FSB with a 5x multi....ill be back


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

so ur trying for my HT OC


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2007)

I am trying to beat it now.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 23, 2007)

I got 1565MHz.....but some parts in my comp are holding me back....*cough*shit corsair ram*cough*....or maybe its my mobo being all wierd and not letting me raise my FSB without raising my ram voltage(have to use 2.25 for 315MHz....stupid mobo) and i HAVE to use ram at 533MHz...or no boot.

Mitsirfishi- What settings do you use on your board to get high FSB's?? Im using 902 bios too...maybe thats it...but are you having similar problems??(probaly not becuase my mobo hates me)

Later ill try for more.

Pic:


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2007)

1600... Oh Yeah!!
I think I can go further.... If I need to.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

i got 1650 but i couldn't get a SS because the screen was starting to turn black and turning back to the desktop than it hang.


----------



## rick22 (Oct 23, 2007)

amd users how fast can you blow up your motherboard?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

IDK why don't you send me the money for a new one and i will find out.


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the highest I've bothered to set my HT to because I never really thought the gains from setting it higher outweighed the added stress it put on the system. That score result was done on an extremely untweaked and unoptomized system FYI and I still have more headroom but I decided to call it quits for the night. The screenshot was originaly done for Wile back in another thread that I started earlier so please ignore the Super Pi result to the left.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2007)

rick22 said:


> amd users how fast can you blow up your motherboard?



It's socket 939.  I think it's getting about that time.  Just waiting for Phenom to buy my next rig.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i got 1650 but i couldn't get a SS because the screen was starting to turn black and turning back to the desktop than it hang.



I win!   For now...


----------



## curt (Oct 23, 2007)

*um yeah lol*

i know the ht is low but that opty 165 rules

i burnt a board doing the 356fsb lol an the cpu could do more


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

if you can burn a board than i better stop till i get closer to getting a SLI chip-set.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 23, 2007)

erocker said:


> I win!   For now...



for now... Maybe i should have taken a SS when i was around 1620 +/- a few. when it was still stable.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 23, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> I got 1565MHz.....but some parts in my comp are holding me back....*cough*shit corsair ram*cough*....or maybe its my mobo being all wierd and not letting me raise my FSB without raising my ram voltage(have to use 2.25 for 315MHz....stupid mobo) and i HAVE to use ram at 533MHz...or no boot.
> 
> Mitsirfishi- What settings do you use on your board to get high FSB's?? Im using 902 bios too...maybe thats it...but are you having similar problems??(probaly not becuase my mobo hates me)
> 
> ...



well i was using the 0804 bios ive found that is the best bios like a wood burning stove 
but i did get  the north and southbridge actively cooled with 40mm fans it made a slight difference and let me overclock an extra 5fsb lol but it also let me get 1620htt on a suiside run its the chipset what cant take it  3ghz of htt is quick enough and that is what they are going to pump the next gen of amd's im sure


----------



## erocker (Oct 24, 2007)

curt said:


> i know the ht is low but that opty 165 rules
> 
> i burnt a board doing the 356fsb lol an the cpu could do more



Wow, that 165 IS awesome!!! 

*Oh, water cooled.


----------



## curt (Oct 24, 2007)

*woot*

ok i have a dfi expert board on the way im drouleing allready lol  sead by many to hit 440fsb an higher ohhhhh yeah 

soo  in a week or so ill be poasting what my opty 165 can rilly do with my water cooler 

3.2gh so far an killed the asus board [3.2gh 1.400v core temp of 38c water 23c]

then i might evin seal the board an try -25c coolint temps agean with my ac/chiller unit 

oh the fun i could have lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 24, 2007)

I found that as soon as I overclocked my memory over 350MHz the HT would never be stable over 1000MHz without lots of voltage. For the purpose of this thread I upped my HT to as high as it can currently go 1033MHz. I normally run it @ 775. Quite oddly my SuperPi benches became 2 seconds slower with the higher HT speed. With 775 I got 31 seconds, with 1033 I got 33.5secs.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 24, 2007)

erocker said:


> I win!   For now...



you win for nvidia user  im just ahead for ati user


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, I guess you folks were right! Although somewhat small, the HT speed does have an impact on performance. I went ahead and tinkered around with my HT link speed tonight as I was fairly bored out of my mind and increased it by a small margin. I noticed a small gain in SuperPi 1M scores with the new (and higher) HT link speed!

As you can see, I've gained nearly 0.6s in a 1M test run with the higher HT speed and with a slightly lower clock speed as well! FYI, 2.8GHz is what I run my system @ stock aka everyday use. Actual stock speed of my Opteron 1216 is 2.4GHz.

Original run @ 2.825GHz speed, HT Link @ 942MHz =





New run @ 2.800GHz speed, HT Link @ 1.165GHz =





I think I'm going to try a new batch of 1M runs with the higher HT speed now and see how that pans out.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 24, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Wow, I guess you folks were right! Although somewhat small, the HT speed does have an impact on performance. I went ahead and tinkered around with my HT link speed tonight as I was fairly bored out of my mind and increased it by a small margin. I noticed a small gain in SuperPi 1M scores with the new (and higher) HT link speed!
> 
> As you can see, I've gained nearly 0.6s in a 1M test run with the higher HT speed and with a slightly lower clock speed as well! FYI, 2.8GHz is what I run my system @ stock aka everyday use. Actual stock speed of my Opteron 1216 is 2.4GHz.
> 
> I think I'm going to try a new batch of 1M runs with the higher HT speed now and see how that pans out.




well i wouldnt of bothered saying anything if there wasnt any improvement  but keep pushing till your board falls over


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2007)

he is using a 690G chipset i have read that they don't OC good.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2007)

sov is there ram speeds diff or are you running it unlinked?


----------



## Sovereign (Oct 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> sov is there ram speeds diff or are you running it unlinked?



At the time, I just wanted the system up and running so I didn't do any fine tuning with the memory. I left most of the memory settings on Auto and let the BIOS preconfigure the specs. For both tests, the system set the memory at the same speed and timings which was roughly between DDR2 935-940 @ 4-5-4-12 1T.



p_o_s_pc said:


> he is using a 690G chipset i have read that they don't OC good.



FYI, AMD's 690G chipset, more specificaly on Biostar's AMD version of an _n_VIDIA TForce board (which is what I have) does an excelent job with overclocking. It has BIOS options for just about everything you can thing of, even more so than the previous Biostar TForce 6100 AM2 board I owned. This AMD chipset board does a much better job of letting me fine tune just about everything from timings to voltage and I think it's on par with the Abit nF-M2 6150/430 chipset board I was using just before I bought this new Biostar/AMD board.

P.S - Without much effort, I was able to OC my 90mn AM2 2.4GHz Opteron to almost 3.1GHz, on air! I don't think a 700MHz OC and a suppossed chipset that dosen't oc very well is nothing to laugh about and if I really wanted to, or cared to, I could take it futher to at least 3.2GHz before I probably needed to move to liquid cooling of some sort. I've been using nForce chipset boards almost exclusively but I thought I'd give AMD a chance this time around and I am definitely happy that I did.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

I think I got up to 1250MHz once...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

i have most people beat.


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, I have mine running at 1100MHz now. Volts 1.35 stock 1.3. Using 12.5 multi, 220fsb for cpu speed. RAM is running at 275MHz.

Quetion: does overclocking the HT give a boost in the speed of the processor regardless of clock speed. Like performance per clock.


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2007)

2000mhz one way so 4000mhz both ways when i get my new motherboard ^^


----------



## wiak (Nov 25, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Stupid intel users...


they are still using the Front Slow Bus


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2007)

Stupid Intel users? C2Q > Phenom so far... D:


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2007)

hat said:


> Quetion: does overclocking the HT give a boost in the speed of the processor regardless of clock speed. Like performance per clock.



anyone?


----------



## largon (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't see a way how OCing HTT would gain CPU performance as HTT is only an I/O bus between CPU, MCP(s) - it doesn't even have anything to do with memory access'. 
HTT is used for accessing HDDs, PCI & PCIe bus, NICs and other peripherals - peripherals that are already bottlenecked by their design. The only applications where HTT speed is of the essense are boards with an integrated GPU, and naturally, multi socketed systems where maintaining cache coherency eats buttloads of bandwidth.


----------



## wizard23 (Nov 26, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> yesterday i tried 260x10, then i forgot to change my htt to x3. it was set to x4 and it didn't booted. that is with a dfi lanparty ultra-d (1.8v)
> 
> :feels sad:



I dont get it i have the same mobo and i it boots in 280x10 and ht X 4 i dont thing is ht the problem it may be the ram ......?


----------



## xnox202 (Nov 26, 2007)

wizard23 said:


> I dont get it i have the same mobo and i it boots in 280x10 and ht X 4 i dont thing is ht the problem it may be the ram ......?




It's nForce 3.


----------



## WildCat87 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have the LANParty CFX3200 (yea, Socket 939) with the RD580 Chipset, which "could easily handle HT speeds in the 1450 to 1550 range." I've never bothered pushing it that high though, highest I've gone was like 1100-something... Here's where I've left my PC for now:


----------



## wizard23 (Nov 27, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> It's nForce 3.



nop mine is nforce 4 sorry......


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 9, 2007)

i cant even get it to run at 1ghz or 800mhz had to run it at 600mhz setting but i get higher than that about 50 mhz higher

edit- sorry possibly a total wally here but when i select 600mhz in the bios does it double itself effectively coz i always thought why is 1ghz the highest setting


----------



## cdawall (Dec 9, 2007)

kieran_fletch said:


> i cant even get it to run at 1ghz or 800mhz had to run it at 600mhz setting but i get higher than that about 50 mhz higher
> 
> edit- sorry possibly a total wally here but when i select 600mhz in the bios does it double itself effectively coz i always thought why is 1ghz the highest setting



that just doesnt seem right mine runs well above that on a POS mobo and s754. you must not be givin the chipset enough volts


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2008)

1428 but she wont do it at 3ghz...im gonna try and push the HTT while i up the clocks.

and this is perfectly stable.


----------



## Urizen (Feb 2, 2008)

huh...what's all this about HT speed ? I thought everyone here agreed that HT link speed had no effect on performance - now I'm confused again


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, this was just made for fun...


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2008)

I had mine at 1250 stable on stock volts 1.3... now it's at 2340 something stable...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2008)

hat said:


> I had mine at 1250 stable on stock volts 1.3... now it's at 2340 something stable...



sure it is at 2340


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't even tried to get a higher HT speed then i had in the first post in a long time.I had to up the voltage on the chipset and HT and still only got 1700mhz stable then got 1710 and it BSOD then didn't want to post.Working fine now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2008)

i think ill drop my multi raise the fsb and put more voltage on the NB see what happens.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure it is at 2340



because its 2 cores i think he's taking the HTT link speed and multiplying it times 2


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure it is at 2340


Well my FSB is 234, and HTT = FSBx5, but HTT is double pumped so it's really like FSBx10, so yes


----------

